
Ask HN - OpFour
Question: would it be difficult to change HN so that all links&#x2F;posts open in a new tab&#x2F;window?<p>Is it just me or does anyone else hate having to right click on every post to open it in a new tab?<p>or, am I just an asshole...
======
eXpl0it3r
You can middle click or ctrl click links to open in a new tab.

Some may argue that it's the user choice how they want links opened and that
websites should not define that. I personally disagree with that sentiment.

